# Your Favourite Youtube Video



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2014)

What is your most favourite Youtube Video's..apart from Music 

They can be videos you made yourself, or those created by others...

I have a few I'd love to share them with those who may never have seen them before 


This is my numero uno favourite since I first saw it many years ago...Turn your sound on...


----------



## Falcon (Sep 22, 2014)

That was beautiful Hollydolly.  Thanks.    (You can lead a horse to water......etc.)


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2014)

It is a lovely video isn't it falcon. Glad you enjoyed it. 

Another one I enjoyed was this one...animals again but shorter this time..


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 22, 2014)

Loved all, Holly Dolly, but the horses! It me cry with joy. Thanks for these


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 22, 2014)

My fav not inspiring, but I laugh every time I look at it. Hope you'll find it as funny as I do.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2014)

:lol1: loved that RR...it reminded me so much of my 2 brothers when they were younger...


----------



## Lon (Sep 22, 2014)

George Carlin doing a bit on STUFF


----------



## oldman (Sep 22, 2014)

Any of the Dean Martin Comedy Roasts or Taxi......


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 22, 2014)

First one I can think of was the one my nephew made years back when he got his new Cavalier King Charles puppy, with the mechanical mousie.


----------



## Michael. (Sep 23, 2014)

.Some members might remember this one?

The Meatrix

https://www.youtube.com/embed/rEkc70ztOrc

.​


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 23, 2014)

This u-tube video has become a favorite of mine.  I have shared it before, I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Michael. (Sep 23, 2014)

*.

That was a good one.

His presentation and delivery was excellent.
*




.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 23, 2014)

awwww cute puppy SB...


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 26, 2014)

I am still enjoying my 1940 West Bend electric coffee percolator that I bought on Amazon after seeing this guy on u-tube!  (turn up the volume!)


----------



## oldman (Sep 27, 2014)

We have used a percolator ever since we been married, 47 years. And we also buy eight o'clock, but only the Original blend. It is better than Kevalia, or any of the other designer brands. The kids bought us a box that had like six different types in it for a Christmas gift once, but we stayed with the Original. We use the grinder at the store. From time to time, someone will ask us what flavor and brand we use and then we tell them we use a percolator. They probably think we are old fashioned, but perked coffee does taste the best. When I was growing up and Dad was home from the service, we had coffee going from morning until bedtime. We tried drip pots like Mr. Coffee and Keurig makers, but nothing beats the percolator. Even the aroma is enticing. 

When I flew, we would be served Starbucks or Seattle's Best, both were pretty good.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 27, 2014)

Here's a picture. 

View attachment 9957


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 27, 2014)

Wanda Sykes stand up comedy.....that woman is hilarious.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Ina (Sep 27, 2014)

Meandered, What a beautiful song. It makes you remember what love is about. :wave:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## AprilT (Sep 27, 2014)

Ina said:


> *Meandered, What a beautiful song*. It makes you remember what love is about. :wave:



Agree, I've always liked hearing that song, very lovely flow.


----------



## AprilT (Sep 27, 2014)

RadishRose said:


> My fav not inspiring, but I laugh every time I look at it. Hope you'll find it as funny as I do.



I wasn't expecting to laugh that hard, I had tears in my eyes from laughing.  Thanks.

There are many I like quite a lot on Youtube, but thought this might resonate.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VX3Aj7kvPu8


----------



## john1948 (Oct 16, 2014)

The kids that sang were great!


----------



## Rob (Feb 2, 2015)

Possibly my favourite TV sketch ...






... and its more up-to-date version ...


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 3, 2015)

Photography is outstanding

riding skills are  unbelievable!!!!


http://www.youtube.com/embed/xQ_IQS3VKjA


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 3, 2015)

OMG mad as a bag of frogs...:aargh:


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## Bee (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorry but being a bit naughty I thought a video by The Pub Landlord would be very appropriate at the moment.:bigwink:


----------



## Pam (Feb 3, 2015)

Good one, Bee.:wink:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 3, 2015)

Way to many to post!!!!


----------

